# NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X CUSTOM MADE NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)



## luminositykilledthecat... (Oct 17, 2013)

Just noticed this on the eagletac website. Looks interesting...

This is what Eagletac quote about the 219's:
MX25L3C is the first EAGTAC flashlight to feature the unique Nichia 219 B11 CRI-92 SW45 LED. This _custom made_ Nichia LED is the world brightest high CRI LED you can get with neutral white color tint (4500K). Other regular high CRI LED has orangish warm color (3000K).

http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l3c/index.html


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

This is great news. B11 is a new brighter bin that I haven't heard of before. I wonder if the tint will be any different?
My sx25l3 gets extremely hot on full power. My only concern is that this will probably get even hotter.


----------



## Lucky Duck (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

Great news! Let's hope this is the beginning of a 219 band wagon!


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

Looks like B11 is a new max flux bin 

NVSL219A-H1






Very interesting. But hardly enough to switch out my dropins again.


----------



## Ryp (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

Pretty nice, I wish EagleTac would made a 4x18650 light, something along the lines of a TK75.


----------



## Dr.444 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

Sweeeeeeet ,, Looks very very nice !


----------



## kengps (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

In the ad I see mentioned MT-G2, XM-L2, and XP-G2. Lots of typos I guess. I see MT-G2 shown for beam profiles, and discussion of the circuitry.


----------



## kengps (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

Looks like a nice light except for the twisty mode changing. I can live with that. But I hate the way the tube never lines up with the head. If only they dropped the big cutouts in the tube so it doesn't matter.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*



kengps said:


> In the ad I see mentioned MT-G2, XM-L2, and XP-G2. Lots of typos I guess. I see MT-G2 shown for beam profiles, and discussion of the circuitry.



And the wrong Nichia emitter photo as well.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

The new MX25L3 Compact is either:
6 x XPG2, 2450 lumens, 42k lux
6 x Nichia 219, 1800 lumens, 25k lux
141mm x 62mm


The new MX25L3 is either: 
(throwy version of SX25L3 with bigger head)
MT-G2 , 2400 lumens, 45k lux
XM-L2, 1250 lumens, 81k lux
165mm x 62mm


The SX25L3 is either:
MT-G2, 2400 lumens, 25k lux
XM-L2, 1250 lumens, 54k lux
144mm x 47mm


----------



## Disciple (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*



luminositykilledthecat... said:


> Just noticed this on the eagletac website. Looks interesting...
> 
> http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l3c/index.html



That's a really interesting new offer, but for me the most interesting part is: "MX25L3C is the *first* EAGLETAC flashlight to feature the unique Nichia 219 B11 CRI-92 SW45 LED." Since I can't realistically see myself spending this much or carrying this large a device for a high-CRI floody light, I'm far more interested in the possibility of one of these new 300+ OTF lumen 219's in a D series package, or perhaps a TX25C2 mini-thrower. :naughty:



Ryp said:


> Pretty nice, I wish EagleTac would made a 4x18650 light, something along the lines of a TK75.



Personally I find a 3x18650 light thick enough, TYVM. I'm betting there are enough people who find a 4x18650 light too thick that it would limit its market.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

this could be amazing

edit: on tech specs it mentions option for 365 nm UV as an upgrade option. nice! I hope this really does materialize!


----------



## mckeand13 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

On this series of lights does the head just rotate while staying in place axially? Or does it "unscrew" as you are changing modes?

Why do they force you to buy the "kit" model to get the crenelated bezel? I wish they all came with the bezel and the rest of the kit items could be purchased as an accessory kit.

Any idea how the two switches interact together if you buy the kit version and use the additional rear switched tailcap?


----------



## kj2 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

Good looking light, I might pick-up the xp-g2 version.


----------



## juplin (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

Searching for "219" under the "Product Type", the serching results only show four types of 219B with 80 CRI.
219A with 92 CRI looks like discontinued, unless Eagletac placed a big order to Nichia and Nichia accepted that order.
http://www.nichia.co.jp/en/product/led_search.html


----------



## MichaelW (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

I like the innovation, and restraint. Only using 6 LEDs instead of cooking the center one with 7, or using a 2-3-2 formation with the center man missing.
The T200C2 is a nice middle finger to Surefire and their P3X Fury.


----------



## kengps (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*



mckeand13 said:


> On this series of lights does the head just rotate while staying in place axially? Or does it "unscrew" as you are changing modes?


It unscrews. And good luck with the grip lining up with the switch when tightened. It would be ok if they didn't carve the monster sized EAGTAC billboards in the grip. And the big semi-circle notch in the 6 o'clock position. It feels really odd in the hand. Such a shame, because I would choose this over a SWM T60CS if the grip was round.

Look at the GX25A3. The semi-circle cut-out is on the top-side, 180 degrees different from the MX25L3C grip. Look at the SX25A6. It has three rows of triple cut-outs that are turned about 45 degrees out of alignment with the switch. While the other S series lights have good knurled grips with no carve-outs.

They need to hire a new designer. No consistency or logic to the grips at all.


----------



## luminositykilledthecat... (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

This is what Eagletac quote about the 219's:
MX25L3C is the first EAGTAC flashlight to feature the unique Nichia 219 B11 CRI-92 SW45 LED. This custom made Nichia LED is the world brightest high CRI LED you can get with neutral white color tint (4500K). Other regular high CRI LED has orangish warm color (3000K).


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

It's not custom it's spec'd in Nichia's data sheet.

http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/products/led/NVSL219A-H1-E.pdf






B11 is a small bump in lumens compared to the B10, but an improvement is a still an improvement. Baby steps. Now let's see a B14 bin like the lower CRI NVSW 219's.


----------



## juplin (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*



ledmitter_nli said:


> It's not custom it's spec'd in Nichia's data sheet.
> 
> http://www.nichia.co.jp/specification/products/led/NVSL219A-H1-E.pdf


However, all types of 219A including 291AT-H1 are discontinued. Only four types of 219B with max. 80 CRI are available.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-B11-CRI-92)&p=4300898&viewfull=1#post4300898


----------



## Newguy2012 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

They'll have a 92+ version later. But it's warmer like 3000K.


----------



## Lurveleven (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*



juplin said:


> However, all types of 219A including 291AT-H1 are discontinued. Only four types of 219B with max. 80 CRI are available.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-B11-CRI-92)&p=4300898&viewfull=1#post4300898



That you were not able to find it when you searched, doesn't mean it has been discontinued. If you had checked "Search all products", then you would have found it.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*

yeah, this light (xp-g2 version) will probably be in my collection soon


----------



## juplin (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*



Lurveleven said:


> That you were not able to find it when you searched, doesn't mean it has been discontinued. If you had checked "Search all products", then you would have found it.


Thanks! Find NCSL219A-H1 .


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: NEW EAGLETAC MX25L3C (6 X NICHIA 219 B11 CRI-92)*



kengps said:


> Looks like a nice light except for the twisty mode changing. I can live with that. But I hate the way the tube never lines up with the head. If only they dropped the big cutouts in the tube so it doesn't matter.



I love Eagletac's design in general but I agree about the big scooped cutout. It would be nice if the handle was the same all the way around.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 21, 2013)

This looks great. Eagletac is my favorite company and it is great to see them come out with these. I also saw this, too. Eagletac MT-G2 and XM-L2 throwers!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?305029-EagleTac-new-MX25L3-lights


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 6, 2013)

I just ordered this high CRI Eagletac from IlluminationGear. I will let everyone know my first impressions after I get it.


----------



## tobrien (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> I just ordered this high CRI Eagletac from IlluminationGear. I will let everyone know my first impressions after I get it.



nice! keep us updated


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 6, 2013)

tobrien said:


> nice! keep us updated



Oh yeah, 1800 OTF lumens of hi CRI goodness is on it's way to me. How could I NOT want to share that experience? :grouphug:


----------



## johnjr (Nov 7, 2013)

I just couldn't stand it anymore and ordered the MX25L3C Compact and I got the kit version with the XP-G2 S2 LED and while I was at it ordered the MX25L3 XM-L2 U2 LED in the kit and these are the first new ones i've ordered in a while and got them on the way from Andrew & Amanda they had them both in stock and shipped them out yesterday so i'm gonna light the animals up in the woods behind my house!!!


----------



## Theron (Nov 7, 2013)

Dreaming of an updated Malkoff Wildcat with the NICHIA 219 B11s.

That would be head twisting action done right.


----------



## romteb (Nov 7, 2013)

Eagletac is on fire, makes most other flashlight makers appear lame (ok not nitecore, neither zebralight)


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 7, 2013)

i ordered one from tod at illuminationgear last night. i got a shipping notice from him this morning. this guy rocks!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 7, 2013)

johnjr said:


> I just couldn't stand it anymore and ordered the MX25L3C Compact and I got the kit version with the XP-G2 S2 LED and while I was at it ordered the MX25L3 XM-L2 U2 LED in the kit and these are the first new ones i've ordered in a while and got them on the way from Andrew & Amanda they had them both in stock and shipped them out yesterday so i'm gonna light the animals up in the woods behind my house!!!



Nice, I am wanting the XM-L2 version of the MX25L3, too.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 7, 2013)

P1X4R said:


> i ordered one from tod at illuminationgear last night. i got a shipping notice from him this morning. this guy rocks!



Yeah, they are great. They ship stuff out really fast and have always been quick to answer my email questions, too. I have ordered a lot of Eagletac lights through them. Did you get the Nichia version?


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 7, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> Yeah, they are great. They ship stuff out really fast and have always been quick to answer my email questions, too. I have ordered a lot of Eagletac lights through them. Did you get the Nichia version?



XP-G2. i'm having it shipped to work but it looks like it'll arrive by this saturday. so i won't see it till monday.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh, that's rough. I am always like an impatient little kid when I know I have a light on the way. I am supposed to get mine tomorrow but sometimes USPS tracking is wrong so I will have to wait and see.


----------



## Trident1 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm going to be ordering one of these as well very soon. Just debating between the MT-G2 or C version with Nichia. Anybody know how those 2 beams would compare? Distance/perceived brightness? Anybody have both coming???


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 8, 2013)

I got it today. All I can say is WOW. This is more compact than I was expecting, which is nice. The tint and output are fantastic! I had an Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2 base version for a little while when it first came out. I really liked the light but I had two things I disliked about it. One, the tint was a little too cool for me(5000K). Two, I would have liked the switch to protrude a little more. Both of those dislikes were resolved for me with this new Eagletac with Nichia emitters. The switch is easier to find and depress and the tint and color rendering are as good as it gets in my opinion. 

The output and throw seem subjectively about the same as the SX25L3 MT-G2. Yes, the ANSI output of that light is another 400-500 lumens but when it is this many the difference is really not very noticeable. This is bright and the throw is the same as the Eagletac G25C2 MKII. I will try to take some pics of the light and compare it to others so you all can have an idea of the compact size. I can not do beam shots but I can tell you the beam shape is very pleasing and has very little in the way of artifacts. This is a keeper, thanks Eagletac!


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 8, 2013)

Trident1 said:


> I'm going to be ordering one of these as well very soon. Just debating between the MT-G2 or C version with Nichia. Anybody know how those 2 beams would compare? Distance/perceived brightness? Anybody have both coming???



here's the first youtube videos of it.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=EagleTac+MX25L3C


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> I got it today. All I can say is WOW. This is more compact than I was expecting, which is nice. The tint and output are fantastic! I had an Eagletac SX25L3 MT-G2 base version for a little while when it first came out. I really liked the light but I had two things I disliked about it. One, the tint was a little too cool for me(5000K). Two, I would have liked the switch to protrude a little more. Both of those dislikes were resolved for me with this new Eagletac with Nichia emitters. The switch is easier to find and depress and the tint and color rendering are as good as it gets in my opinion.
> 
> The output and throw seem subjectively about the same as the SX25L3 MT-G2. Yes, the ANSI output of that light is another 400-500 lumens but when it is this many the difference is really not very noticeable. This is bright and the throw is the same as the Eagletac G25C2 MKII. I will try to take some pics of the light and compare it to others so you all can have an idea of the compact size. I can not do beam shots but I can tell you the beam shape is very pleasing and has very little in the way of artifacts. This is a keeper, thanks Eagletac!



awesome! it's killing me knowing that i won't get mine till monday even though it'll be received at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Stereodude (Nov 8, 2013)

Trident1 said:


> I'm going to be ordering one of these as well very soon. Just debating between the MT-G2 or C version with Nichia. Anybody know how those 2 beams would compare? Distance/perceived brightness? Anybody have both coming???


I received both today. The MT-G2 has a brighter, tighter hot spot. It did throw noticeably further when I was shining it into the woods behind my house. It's also a little bit cooler in tint than the Nichia 219s and doesn't quite have the same color rendering. It's still warmer than the typical "cool white" LED flashlight though.


----------



## romteb (Nov 9, 2013)

Beamshots comparison video of almost all MX25L3 versions here :


----------



## Disciple (Nov 9, 2013)

How can I tell which LED/tint I am looking at?


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 9, 2013)

Disciple said:


> How can I tell which LED/tint I am looking at?



turn on annotations.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 9, 2013)

P1X4R said:


> turn on annotations.



Thanks. I clicked "on" in the format menu but I got a "loading" symbol that has remained for several minutes. Is there some trick to make it work?


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 9, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Thanks. I clicked "on" in the format menu but I got a "loading" symbol that has remained for several minutes. Is there some trick to make it work?



try this..


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 9, 2013)

Here are a few size comparison pics for you. In all three pics you will see the following from left to right -Eagletac MX25L3C with Nichia 219, Solarforce L2P, Thrunite Neutron 1A, and a Redilast 18650. I hope you enjoy and get a better idea of how compact these new lights really are. I love the fact that there is no battery magazine. This is a great design for multiple batteries.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 9, 2013)

Based only on that video I prefer the MT-G2. The Nichia seems less pure; I wonder if that's merely video color balance or if it looks that way in person too? The XM-L2 blue/purple spill is hideous.


----------



## Stereodude (Nov 9, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Based only on that video I prefer the MT-G2. The Nichia seems less pure; I wonder if that's merely video color balance or if it looks that way in person too? The XM-L2 blue/purple spill is hideous.


It's not as bright so it doesn't look as white due to the exposure setting of the camera. Do you have any lights with a Nichia 219 4500k 92CRI LED or have you seen one in person?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 9, 2013)

Disciple said:


> Based only on that video I prefer the MT-G2. The Nichia seems less pure; I wonder if that's merely video color balance or if it looks that way in person too? The XM-L2 blue/purple spill is hideous.



That is not the best way to see tint. Since the MT-G2 has a color temp between the Nichia and the XM-L2 it seems the most "pure". Throw and incandescent beam in there and then that will change your perception, too. The MT-G2 tint is nice and the color rendering seems better than other Cree LED chips to me. The 5000K tint is too cool for me but is exactly what some other people want. 

Do you prefer cool or neutral white when given the choice? Most neutral white offerings are between 4000K and 4500K. Eagletac, Fenix, 4sevens, Zebralight, etc. either offer those tints or did at some point in time.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 9, 2013)

Stereodude said:


> It's not as bright so it doesn't look as white due to the exposure setting of the camera. Do you have any lights with a Nichia 219 4500k 92CRI LED or have you seen one in person?



I have not seen a 219 in person yet. Based on ledmitter_nli's work I think the Nichia 219 high CRI is just what I want, but I'd hate to get an expensive light only to learn that it is not. I haven't found the perfect 219 light for me yet either. (This one is too big and expensive, but better than a 1xAA light.)



Mr. Tone said:


> That is not the best way to see tint. ... The MT-G2 tint is nice and the color rendering seems better than other Cree LED chips to me. The 5000K tint is too cool for me but is exactly what some other people want. Do you prefer cool or neutral white when given the choice?



Thanks for your comments. I'm still learning. I hate the color separation problem with the XM-L and it makes it hard to comment on a particular "tint" when it's really a gradient of different colors. (Despite this I have a couple of XM-L lights on the way; one intended as a gift, and the other -- we'll see.) I have an XM-L 3C bin which seems decent but a bit cold. The tint of the EagleTac D25LC2 NW XP-G2 is better to me (perhaps slightly too "warm") but the light still is not rich like an over-driven incandescent or more dramatically sunlight. If the D25LC2 NW is about 4300K, then the 4500K 219 might be just about right and I have hope that the light is richer. I guess I'll find out sooner or later.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 10, 2013)

Disciple said:


> I have not seen a 219 in person yet. Based on ledmitter_nli's work I think the Nichia 219 high CRI is just what I want, but I'd hate to get an expensive light only to learn that it is not. I haven't found the perfect 219 light for me yet either. (This one is too big and expensive, but better than a 1xAA light.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comments. I'm still learning. I hate the color separation problem with the XM-L and it makes it hard to comment on a particular "tint" when it's really a gradient of different colors. (Despite this I have a couple of XM-L lights on the way; one intended as a gift, and the other -- we'll see.) I have an XM-L 3C bin which seems decent but a bit cold. The tint of the EagleTac D25LC2 NW XP-G2 is better to me (perhaps slightly too "warm") but the light still is not rich like an over-driven incandescent or more dramatically sunlight. If the D25LC2 NW is about 4300K, then the 4500K 219 might be just about right and I have hope that the light is richer. I guess I'll find out sooner or later.



What you are wanting is the beauty of the hi CRI Nichia 219. It does not have the color seperation problem that plagues the Cree XM-L and XM-L2 or to a lesser extent the XP-G and XP-G2. The hotspot and the spill are basically the same tint, and it is beautiful. Also, the separation of colors just pops out with this Nichia in a way that is like an over-driven incandescent bulb or sunlight. For example, I have had 4500K Cree XM-L2 and when looking at tree bark it washes out the moss and different shades on the bark. With the 4500K Nichia the color separation needs to be seen to be believed. 

I have police uniforms that are called dark navy and appear black most of the time to most people. However, in the sunlight you can tell that it is not pure black but actually a dark navy. Well, the Nichia 219 reveals this, too. My neutral white Crees seem to wash out the difference. I, too, hate the different gradients of tint that the XM-L format produces. The hotspot is always warmer than the spill and the corona is a different tint than either the hotspot or spill!  

I have a Solarforce host with a Nailbender one mode Nichia 219 Hi CRI drop in. Now that I have this Eagletac I would be willing to sell it. If you are interested send me a PM.


----------



## Albert56 (Nov 14, 2013)

I prefer CW LED's as they tend to have a higher lumen outputs for the power in. Unless one is using their flashlight to illuminate a movie set, I don't see the big deal about color rendition at all. I like my colors best in daylight.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 14, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> I don't see the big deal about color rendition at all. I like my colors best in daylight.



This seems self-contradictory. If you appreciate the color rendition of daylight why doesn't it matter to you when you are using a flashlight?


----------



## Onthelightside (Nov 19, 2013)

I really want to get one of these but I am not sure how practical this light is because of its size.


----------



## RvD (Nov 24, 2013)

Can the MX25l3C compete with the TM26?
Has anyone compared these?


----------



## eff (Nov 27, 2013)

Did anyone of you notice that the lower output on the 219 nichia version, is closer to 8 or 9 lumen than the claimed 19 lumen?
I was wondering if the other claimed ouputs were true or were a bit exagerated. What do you guys think ?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 27, 2013)

eff said:


> Did anyone of you noticed that the lower output on the 219 nichia version, is closer to 8 or 9 lumen than the claimed 19 lumen?
> I was wondering if the other claimed ouputs were true or were a bit exagerated. What do you guys think ?



Yes, it is lower than what is advertised which is a good thing for me. I had the SX25L3 with MT-G2 and it was the same on the lower mode, too. I think selfbuilt measured that to be around 3 lumens or so IIRC. I have compared my MX25L3 Nichia to my Thrunite Neutron and the low mode appears to be the same as the second lowest mode on the Neutron 1A. That is around 3 lumens, too.


----------



## Disciple (Nov 28, 2013)

EagleTac is not known for exaggerating their maximum OTF (ANSI) lumens figures. I expect that the MX25L3C Nichia 219 will produce at least as much as specified. However, the given spacing of the lower levels are not always accurate so as reported there is likely to be some variability there.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Nov 28, 2013)

Disciple said:


> EagleTac is not known for exaggerating their maximum OTF (ANSI) lumens figures. I expect that the MX25L3C Nichia 219 will produce at least as much as specified. However, the given spacing of the lower levels are not always accurate so as reported there is likely to be some variability there.



I know selfbuilt consistently finds Eagletac lights to be slightly conservative with their figures, which is a good thing. His review of the SX25L3 found all the levels to be close to the published figures except for the lowest mode. It was published as 28 or so and he measured around 5 lumens. Again, I personally prefer the lowest mode to be dim. I would estimate my MX25L3 to be similar because of comparison to other lights with known figures. I don't know why their figure is off for that lowest mode.


----------



## dinokay (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone that likes the Nichia 219 will love this one, here's a size comparison with the TM11 and a custom M6. The EagleTac MX25L3C with the nichia 219 B11 has become one of favorites.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 14, 2014)

:kewlpics:


----------



## chrisb (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got this in the mail today! I have 3 18650s charging in the i4 now, but I did try it out before putting the batteries in the charger. I'm surprised that this light is smaller and much lighter than the TM26. This is my first non-cool white light and I'm liking the tint so far. Build quality is excellent too. Very happy with this one. I wonder why there aren't many reviews of this light out there? I thought a 1,800 lumen nichia would elicit more excitement from flashaholics and tint snobs....


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 28, 2014)

chrisb said:


> Just got this in the mail today! I have 3 18650s charging in the i4 now, but I did try it out before putting the batteries in the charger. I'm surprised that this light is smaller and much lighter than the TM26. This is my first non-cool white light and I'm liking the tint so far. Build quality is excellent too. Very happy with this one. I wonder why there aren't many reviews of this light out there? I thought a 1,800 lumen nichia would elicit more excitement from flashaholics and tint snobs....



I, too, was surprised by how compact it was once I had it in hand. Did you get the kit or base model? Man, what a nice transition for you if this is your first neutral white light, and hi CRI to boot!


----------



## chrisb (Jan 28, 2014)

I got the base model. Had time to play with it more and I'm really loving this now. The 4 output levels are comparable to tm26 first 4 levels minus the turbo (at least to my eyes). But man that tint! When I did a side by side beam comparison, the tm26 tint was ugly. And to think I was perfectly happy with it just a half a day ago haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 28, 2014)

You will likely be discontent with any other tint now. The hi CRI Nichia 219 has spoiled me. Now you see why there are so many around CPF that sing it's praises.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 4, 2014)

I had time over the CNY weekend to test my lights up in the mountains. In a pine forest in particular. While I loved the tint of the nichia (mx25l3c) for close range, farther objects seem too brownish with it and the cool white XML (tm26) seems to better reflect what I would see with sunlight. Although I suspect this is just a matter of the cool white being brighter overall and thus able to project light farther. So now I see how different tints, different emitters have different uses. It was a real world learning experience for me, so much better than a white wall! 😀


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 4, 2014)

The two lights you are comparing are definitely apples and oranges. That is nice that you were able to get out and use them. A more fair comparison as far as tint would be with two identical lights but cool vs. neutral. There is a video somewhere of cool vs. neutral white comparisons of the Eagletac G25CII MK II. If I find it I will link it for you. Anyway, video is still no substitute for real world use.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Feb 5, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> The two lights you are comparing are definitely apples and oranges. That is nice that you were able to get out and use them. A more fair comparison as far as tint would be with two identical lights but cool vs. neutral. There is a video somewhere of cool vs. neutral white comparisons of the Eagletac G25CII MK II. If I find it I will link it for you. Anyway, video is still no substitute for real world use.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup I realize it's not a fair comparison but after seeng the tint of the nichia for the first time, I thought I'd *hate* cool white tints forever ;-)


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 5, 2014)

chrisb said:


> Yup I realize it's not a fair comparison but after seeng the tint of the nichia for the first time, I thought I'd *hate* cool white tints forever ;-)



I can't remember, did you get the base or kit model? I have the base model but the kit model seems like it would be nice, too. The option of putting on a diffuser would be pretty cool I bet.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks, oKtosiTe, that was the one I was talking about.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> I can't remember, did you get the base or kit model? I have the base model but the kit model seems like it would be nice, too. The option of putting on a diffuser would be pretty cool I bet.



Got the base model only


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 6, 2014)

I was really surprised by how nice the beam was when I got mine. I was expecting a lot more artifacts from having multiple emitters/reflectors but they are only noticeable when you have it right next to something. They did a good job of the placement of the emitters to produce a solid/useful beam. Did I forget to mention I really love these hi CRI Nichia 219 emitters?


----------



## kbuzbee (May 24, 2014)

Any issues running 3x AW IMR 18650s to power this light?

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## eff (May 24, 2014)

kbuzbee said:


> Any issues running 3x AW IMR 18650s to power this light?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ken



Theoretically, there shouldn't be any issues using IMR in this light. But I guess it would be safer to contact Eagletac about it (some lights from other brands had some small glitches with IMR, but worked fine with ICR).


----------



## kbuzbee (May 24, 2014)

eff said:


> Theoretically, there shouldn't be any issues using IMR in this light. But I guess it would be safer to contact Eagletac about it (some lights from other brands had some small glitches with IMR, but worked fine with ICR).



Great idea. I sent them a note. Will post back with their reply.

Thanks!

Ken

(edit - I also wrote Tod at IG. He says no problem running AW IMRs but recommended ET 3400 ICRs for increased runtime)


----------



## david57strat (Aug 15, 2015)

I know it's late in the game; but I recently ordered the MX25L3C (The 6 Nichia base version), on a fantastic sale, and it arrived earlier this afternoon, via Priority Mail. 

I tested it out, but was unable to get any of the lower settings to work. Turbo and strobe work just fine; but loosening the head does nothing to change the output, at all. I completely re-cleaned the seemingly very dirty threads, re-greased them, and cleaned the contacts; but no joy. Such beautiful output from that light; but a light that only has one working mode (blaster mode) doesn't work for me, even though the price was amazingly low. I need all four power modes.

I've already written to the seller, to see what can be done. I'd really prefer just stepping up to the kit version and paying the difference, if they're okay with it. If there's something I missed, I'm willing to try that out too. It really is a nice light. 

I have numerous EagleTac lights, so I'm very familiar with the twisty mode changes, and how they should feel, but this light just isn't working with any mode other than turbo (or strobe), even with a full half twist (way too much travel). Anyone have any suggestions (aside from seeing what the seller has to say, in response to my voicemail/email note to them)?

Thanks, in advance. 

I see, EagleTac have come up with a 12-emitter version (The MX30L4XC), with a whopping 4000 (emitter) lumens. Looks intriguing, but probably way beyond my price point, at the moment (I haven't seen it available for sale, anywhere yet). Can't wait to see that model, on sale, some time down the road.


----------



## saypat (Aug 15, 2015)

David, if that is the same seller I think it is, they never answered the phone, or my e-mails. But I did leave a message on the phone and they returned the call then.


----------



## david57strat (Aug 22, 2015)

All if this was resolved, once I finally got a hold of them over the phone. The replacement light arrive in yesterday's mail, and came with a prepaid shiping label/envelope. All good to go. The light is amazing!


----------



## Shadowcaster (Aug 22, 2015)

My biggest problem with Eagletac is that they come out with a new and improved flashlight every fifteen minutes.


----------



## david57strat (Aug 22, 2015)

Shadowcaster said:


> My biggest problem with Eagletac is that they come out with a new and improved flashlight every fifteen minutes.



...kind of like computers. There's no keeping up. This is okay with me. I don't mind being a generation or two, behind, in flashlights. I can get lights on killer sales (or some of the catch and releases, here, or other forums), at greatly reduced prices, and still be ahead of your typical non-flashaholic, with a wonderful range of lights, in a bunch of different tints, to suit nearly every need I can think of, and then some .


----------



## kkay (Aug 23, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you David. I agree with what you said. That is exactly how I feel about it too.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 22, 2018)

Feeling nostalgic. This is still one of my favorites! The tint is still THE BENCHMARK for any nichia lights I get. The 3x18650 is about the most I want. Nice beam, easy UI. Just perfect!

I forgot how old this thing was until I came back here. 5 years?!?


----------



## twistedraven (Aug 22, 2018)

Seeing this vs the ROT66 would be interesting.


----------

